# Nespresso anyone?



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Anyone have experience with the Nespresso machines? I'd fall into the category of people that'd drink espresso and lattes more often if I had a machine that was quick and easy to use, without much hassle in terms of cleaning, etc.


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

I was going to purchase one, but decided the pods are a little expensive. I purchased a Gaggia instead. Great coffee, espresso, or cuppachinos. I've had it for about 3 years, no problems.


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

I love my nespresso. I made my wife a triple espresso last week ..she was awake all night and did all the ironing -so clearly the coffee works ok.


----------



## sia (Apr 27, 2007)

gar1013 said:


> Anyone have experience with the Nespresso machines? I'd fall into the category of people that'd drink espresso and lattes more often if I had a machine that was quick and easy to use, without much hassle in terms of cleaning, etc.


Without a doubt the best espresso machine I've ever owned (and I've owned a few). I'd recommend the automatic version of the low-end (Essenza) model, and the Aerocinno device (instead of the high-end model's steamers...Aerocinno works much better, and is less clean-up, hassle, etc).

The thing makes GREAT espresso (Nestle's caps are amazing), and cleanup is absolutely minimal (dump the cap tray, rinse). My ONLY complaint is that Nestle doesn't offer the caps through any retailers, you MUST buy them online direct from them.


----------

